# Focus adjustment part oracle hd-800 projector



## sudal (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi, I have just purchased a 2nd hand Oracle HD-800 LCD projector and found that the attachment to the lense is missing. This means I cannot focus the image onto my screen - it is just blurry.

I have looked on the web for the oracle website, found it, and I cannot get any contact numbers to call or and have not been able to get an email reply either.

I am asking if anyone can give me contact details so I can purchase the part which I need.

Thanks for any help.

Sudal


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

sudal said:


> Hi, I have just purchased a 2nd hand Oracle HD-800 LCD projector and found that the attachment to the lense is missing. This means I cannot focus the image onto my screen - it is just blurry.
> 
> I have looked on the web for the oracle website, found it, and I cannot get any contact numbers to call or and have not been able to get an email reply either.
> 
> ...


I'd look for another oracle HD-800 projector. I've found raiding another projector is usually cheaper.


----------

